# Compacting River Sand



## hdi (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a earthmoving job that I have to grade and compact river sand. Any thoughts on what kind of compacting equipment to use.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this is the picture post thread...have a mod move it down.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

clean sand? lots of water and vibration


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots of water. More water than shaking if the sand is anything like the sand here. Its not uncommon for me to get moisture levels to 11% here. The soils techs that dont have much field experience dont like it, but I have yet to have a parking lot move when I add a lot of water.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

When I worked in south Fla we would fill in one foot lifts, water the hell out of it and then hit it with a large roller. seemed to work pretty well as I recall. I personally never really trusted building on sand but if thats what they call for so be it. the geologists know more about it than I do-I just go with what the job calls for. good luck


----------

